# Direct Hoses Pressure washer



## standy (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi,

Being a bit lazy I've been looking for more user friendly PW set up and came across this All Black 8,

https://www.directhoses.net/collect...pgraded-rubber-wire-reinforced-hose-quick-fit

Has anyone used this set up? or could recommend something similar? my thinking is i can mount this beside the water tap in my garage, turn on the power and away I go.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

This will be my next setup when my Karcher dies, although I will get the basic one without the reel.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

if you use the search function you will find out that a lot of people on here have had problems with that pressure washer and customer service is very bad.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> if you use the search function you will find out that a lot of people on here have had problems with that pressure washer and customer service is very bad.


This!

Avoid at all costs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

As others have already said, which is a shame as it looks like a decent bit of kit.


----------



## L200wrap (Apr 30, 2017)

I've got one. Had no trouble at all with mine. &#55357;&#56397;

A case of speak as u find, I guess. En not jumping on the "Slating Bandwagon".

It's comparable wiv my Kranzle!!!! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387265


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

standy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Being a bit lazy I've been looking for more user friendly PW set up and came across this All Black 8,
> 
> ...





JR1982 said:


> This will be my next setup when my Karcher dies, although I will get the basic one without the reel.


You guys definitely need to search on past threads regarding this PW, and this supplier.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

L200wrap said:


> I've got one. Had no trouble at all with mine.
> 
> A case of speak as u find, I guess. En not jumping on the "Slating Bandwagon".
> 
> It's comparable wiv my Kranzle!!!!


No-one is saying that when they work, they are not decent machines. However the experiences of those who have had problems, as reported in this forum by well know members, are a cause for concern.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I couldn’t fault the service when I ordered my replacement hose, reasonably priced and arrived next day. But I is a concern about what’s being said, which would now make me think twice.


----------



## standy (Aug 6, 2017)

Had a search there, what would be recommended as an alternative?

I see the reels of hose can be nought from washers which appear to be s much more professional outfit, at least by feedback and reputation. what about a wall mounted washer?

Thanks


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

standy said:


> Had a search there, what would be recommended as an alternative?
> 
> I see the reels of hose can be nought from washers which appear to be s much more professional outfit, at least by feedback and reputation. what about a wall mounted washer?
> 
> Thanks


I'd look at a Kränzle K1050P - it's their entry level "domestic" model, and as such it doesn't have wheels or a hose reel, and the hose is a cheaper thermoplastic one.

However if you're planning on a static install, with a hose on a wall mounted reel, all you need is to get a hose with M22 terminations, then that will work straight off with the stock gun and outlet.


----------



## L200wrap (Apr 30, 2017)

steelghost said:


> No-one is saying that when they work, they are not decent machines. However the experiences of those who have had problems, as reported in this forum by well know members, are a cause for concern.


As with anything, it's a matter of opinion!!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

L200wrap said:


> As with anything, it's a matter of opinion!!


Most things are a matter of opinion however we use this forum to seek the advice and opinion of others on it which then assist us in making decisions of our own.

There's been some positive and some negative on this thread about direct hoses and IMO nothing outrageous so if you don't look at reviews, feedback and advice then what's the point of this forum


----------



## L200wrap (Apr 30, 2017)

macca666 said:


> Most things are a matter of opinion however we use this forum to seek the advice and opinion of others on it which then assist us in making decisions of our own.
> 
> There's been some positive and some negative on this thread about direct hoses and IMO nothing outrageous so if you don't look at reviews, feedback and advice then what's the point of this forum


NOT quite sure where you manage to pull out of the air and assume I haven't read the reviews??????

Have I written I haven't read the reviews good or bad?

Um, no I haven't. I gave an opinion. Period!!!! 👍


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

L200wrap said:


> NOT quite sure where you manage to pull out of the air and assume I haven't read the reviews??????
> 
> Have I written I haven't read the reviews good or bad?
> 
> Um, no I haven't. I gave an opinion. Period!!!! &#55357;&#56397;


Why the hostility, your posts read very aggressive or is that just me?

you have had no problems with yours that's great, but other people have had problems and the customer has been beyond bad from their experience and they are sharing which is the whole point of us all using the forum


----------



## standy (Aug 6, 2017)

steelghost said:


> I'd look at a Kränzle K1050P - it's their entry level "domestic" model, and as such it doesn't have wheels or a hose reel, and the hose is a cheaper thermoplastic one.
> 
> However if you're planning on a static install, with a hose on a wall mounted reel, all you need is to get a hose with M22 terminations, then that will work straight off with the stock gun and outlet.


Thanks for your reply!

They appear to have the best reputation from what I've seen, will have to get the thinking cap on for how to justify the spend in one go for the washer/ hose and reel.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

standy said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> They appear to have the best reputation from what I've seen, will have to get the thinking cap on for how to justify the spend in one go for the washer/ hose and reel.


The two purchases don't *have* to go together - the K1050P is a grand wee machine with or without a hose reel. Or to put it the other way around, you could run your current machine through a reel and enjoy the benefits of a static install until funds were available for the new machine?


----------



## standy (Aug 6, 2017)

Think thats a/the plan.

Wall hangers for my Nilfisk and a reel, maybe a trigger/lance too depending on costs, anything that costs down on the time messing around getting things going.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Which Nilfisk do you have? A hose reel will run you £125ish+. The wall hanger is around £20 and a gun upgrade anywhere from £30. Perhaps if you have an older machine it may be more prudent to upgrade to something like the E140 range with built in reel and decent hoses as standard. I have a C110 that I use with an industrial rubber hose and the G3 gun/lance from the E range, the upgrades cost more than the washer but are completely worth it. A good gun and hose make far more difference than more power. 

As for the DH washer opinions vary, it is by all accounts a great little machine, we have heard about a couple of them going wrong but so do Nilfisk, Karcher and even Kranzles. Where facts differ from opinion though, is that when they do go wrong, the customer service from Direct Hose is consistently bad.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

L200wrap said:


> NOT quite sure where you manage to pull out of the air and assume I haven't read the reviews??????
> 
> Have I written I haven't read the reviews good or bad?
> 
> Um, no I haven't. I gave an opinion. Period!!!! ��


Not wanting to turn this into a debate and go off topic for the OP however at no point did I say or mean to suggest you personally hadn't read reviews i was meaning it generic ie the reviews and feedback are there to be read for everyone however IMO your posts on this thread tend to suggest that others opinions don't matter. Post #6 about the "slating bandwagon" and your use of numerous exclamation marks on the post i responded to. These tend to indicate to me that you think you're correct and the OP shouldn't listen to anyone else.

As I say don't want to go off topic and again it's only my opinion :thumb:


----------



## standy (Aug 6, 2017)

Mcpx said:


> Which Nilfisk do you have? A hose reel will run you £125ish+. The wall hanger is around £20 and a gun upgrade anywhere from £30. Perhaps if you have an older machine it may be more prudent to upgrade to something like the E140 range with built in reel and decent hoses as standard. I have a C110 that I use with an industrial rubber hose and the G3 gun/lance from the E range, the upgrades cost more than the washer but are completely worth it. A good gun and hose make far more difference than more power.
> 
> As for the DH washer opinions vary, it is by all accounts a great little machine, we have heard about a couple of them going wrong but so do Nilfisk, Karcher and even Kranzles. Where facts differ from opinion though, is that when they do go wrong, the customer service from Direct Hose is consistently bad.


Its a C110 I have too, it was less than £100 in a sale years ago like. going to have to do some research.

I'd rather use something not as good with decent customer service rather than fork money over to someone who doesn't give a monkeys about keeping customers.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Undoubtedly, it looks good, I've been dealing with them before and their customer service really sucks, but I'm tempted.
Is there any other option out there that comes close to price and specification?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Deje said:


> Undoubtedly, it looks good, I've been dealing with them before and their customer service really sucks, but I'm tempted.
> Is there any other option out there that comes close to price and specification?


It's 8 lpm at ~110bar. The issue with comparing to the Karchers and Nilfisks is that they quote as a headline figure the maximum pressure and flow the system can generate, but these are not performance figures you'd see in everyday use.

For instance, the C130 doesn't actually give you 130 bar - depending on the variant, you might get anything from 100 to 115 bar (or even as low as 85 bar if you're in the US and using the 110V variant!) To compare like for like you typically need to find the manual and look up the nominal or operating pressure and flow, as opposed to the maximum.

Of course there's more to a machine than just pressure and flow, reliability, quality of fittings, size, and level of service when encountering problems etc all come into it.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

steelghost said:


> It's 8 lpm at ~110bar. The issue with comparing to the Karchers and Nilfisks is that they quote as a headline figure the maximum pressure and flow the system can generate, but these are not performance figures you'd see in everyday use.
> 
> For instance, the C130 doesn't actually give you 130 bar - depending on the variant, you might get anything from 100 to 115 bar (or even as low as 85 bar if you're in the US and using the 110V variant!) To compare like for like you typically need to find the manual and look up the nominal or operating pressure and flow, as opposed to the maximum.
> 
> Of course there's more to a machine than just pressure and flow, reliability, quality of fittings, size, and level of service when encountering problems etc all come into it.


Yes, I know it's a jungle, it's even more complicated that some traders enter the flow rate on nilfisk when machines are not pressurized,which differs significantly from when machines are pressurized.

I like the format of the DH machine and that it goes smoothly and nicely to wall mount, but how the specification is correct or not who knows?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I have had nothing but good service from Direct hoses and live close enough to nip in should a problem arise.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

My Nilfisk has just packed up, so just weighing up this vs a Karcher K4...

Really like the size and wall mount of this unit, but the negative reviews put me off a little.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

I decided to pick one up in the end, and picked up the cheapest model on offer. Only had a quick go with it, but seems decent so far.

My only criticism of it so far is that the inlets and outlets aren't necessarily the most conveniently placed - and depending on where you have it may want some elbows or extensions to avoid a tight bend on the hose going in/out. It's definitely much quieter than my Nilfisk replaced.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been and bought one today,met Mark and he seems like a really nice chap and he admitted at the outset they struggled in some areas but was always keen to put wrongs right, they have more staff now and will be getting out and about to meet people and explain/demonstrate what his company offers, as for the pressure washer it seems fine in first start up but I will do a review after a few months oh and they can be serviced annually for a reasonable price and most parts are replaceable 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

I’ve had mine for about a year now and still love it. It’s a great little machine and punches well above it’s weight.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

justinio said:


> I've had mine for about a year now and still love it. It's a great little machine and punches well above it's weight.


Tempted by one of these and was just wondering how yours was still holding up? 
Cheers


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine is still going strong.


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Given the price, its gonna be a cheaply made load of crap!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh my life!


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

tomstephens89 said:


> Given the price, its gonna be a cheaply made load of crap!


I think you need to get things in perspective, when did £240 for a pressure washer turn it into 'a cheaply made load of crap'? Not everyone thinks spending £600 on a Kranzle is either a sensible or neccessary thing to do.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Mines in its second year and going well after a couple of early teething troubles, which were solved without any problems :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

realist said:


> Mines in its second year and going well after a couple of early teething troubles, which were solved without any problems :thumb:


What were the problems out of interest mate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

The pump leaked and then gave up the ghost, so they took it back and fitted the new updated pump and it’s been fine ever since.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

The pump leaked and then gave up the ghost, so they took it back and fitted the new updated pump and it’s been fine ever since.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

By the way, mines the 8 not the 9:thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

realist said:


> The pump leaked and then gave up the ghost, so they took it back and fitted the new updated pump and it's been fine ever since.


That's good to know, and great that they replaced  
Definitely will be ordering one tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

garage_dweller said:


> I think you need to get things in perspective, when did £240 for a pressure washer turn it into 'a cheaply made load of crap'? Not everyone thinks spending £600 on a Kranzle is either a sensible or neccessary thing to do.


In perspective this is at the cheap end of the PW world. Buy cheap by twice usually applies.


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

tomstephens89 said:


> In perspective this is at the cheap end of the PW world. Buy cheap by twice usually applies.


So you have one then, and you're speaking from experience of the machine?

Because I've had one for a couple of years and it's never given me any problems.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

justinio said:


> So you have one then, and you're speaking from experience of the machine?
> 
> Because I've had one for a couple of years and it's never given me any problems.


Change the first cheap for value and ignore the second and it makes even more sense :thumb:


----------



## pmaccyd (May 9, 2017)

Had my Black9 for a a few weeks (and approx 6 washes) and TBH can't fault it so far, infact I prefer it over my Karcher K7.


----------

